# How to remove water stain in overcab area



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, after a long long time we’ve got our van back. I’ve noticed a strange yellow stain on the inside of the overcab dome. On closer inspection we’ve had a leak from a small crack in the roof. 
Does anyone have any ideas on cleaning up the stain. I’ve tried silky, pvc cleaner and bleach so far. 
Any suggestions appreciated.
Ruth :smile2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Can you ask your dealer what they would use? When I picked up my new MH there was quite a large dirty mark on the roof above the driver's seat, underside of the drop down bed. No idea what caused it - someone careless with his tools I suspect - but the dealer was able to remove it completely. Of course it may just have been surface dirt and therefore different from yours.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

What is the surface material.....I'm guessing fibreglass??


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

EJB said:


> What is the surface material.....I'm guessing fibreglass??


I'm sorry but I've no idea. It's a plasticky type with a bit of texture to it. It's an auto trail Cheyenne and 12 years old.


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry but don’t have a dealer. We bought it second hand 10 years ago.


----------

